# I Know Nothing About Delivery



## Jlx934 (Jul 24, 2017)

I know nothing about delivery.

What do you know so far?
Could you rank them from your experience?
GrubHub, doordash, Postmates

Is Hyrecar the best option to get a Prius?

Is Amazon flex worth it?

Do I need sign up promo codes for any of these?
I saw Hyrecar had space to enter a coupon, also saw a doordash promo for $750.

Anyone doing weed delivery on pelican?

Message me your sign up code, if it's not ok to post on here.

I am in Los Angeles.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

For $99 I can skype with you and tell you what you want to know.. becuase evidently you forgot how to google. I can teach you that, for $49 via skype, also.


----------



## J_The_Driver (Sep 1, 2016)

I can teach you to NOT be a dou_che for free. Looks like your parents couldn't be bothered to teach you basic manners, and you now take every chance you get to lash out.
You have now been set to ignore.
Enjoy being an unproductive dou_che.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ne


Jlx934 said:


> I know nothing about delivery.
> 
> What do you know so far?
> Could you rank them from your experience?
> ...


Neither Does UBER !


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Jlx934 said:


> I know nothing about delivery.
> 
> What do you know so far?
> Could you rank them from your experience?
> ...


Sign up for everything and learn. That's my advice.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Jlx934 said:


> I know nothing about delivery.
> 
> What do you know so far?
> Could you rank them from your experience?
> ...


Aside from people, I've only delivered a set of keys.

At this point in time, some believe it's highly risky to not simply stay home. But, if you must drive, try it all for a bit and see which one you prefer.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

1. Don't ever tilt the pizza.

2. Tie the plastic bags shut so the food doesn't fall out of them.

3. Keep everything "right side up".

4. The front passenger floorboard is a great place to carry your deliveries because your product can not fall down and spill if you have to slam on the brakes.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> For $99 I can skype with you and tell you what you want to know.. becuase evidently you forgot how to google. I can teach you that, for $49 via skype, also.


Ooooohhh... and what will you be wearing? &#129325;


----------



## J_The_Driver (Sep 1, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> 1. Don't ever tilt the pizza.
> 
> 2. Tie the plastic bags shut so the food doesn't fall out of them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, was planning on using the trunk, but your method might be better


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Ooooohhh... and what will you be wearing? &#129325;


Khakis . . .


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jlx934 said:


> I know nothing about delivery.
> 
> What do you know so far?
> Could you rank them from your experience?
> ...


No one can answer your questions unless they just happen to work in the same location as you. You don't even specify your location in your profile so that's going to be a problem


----------



## J_The_Driver (Sep 1, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> No one can answer your questions unless they just happen to work in the same location as you. You don't even specify your location in your profile so that's going to be a problem


It says it right in the OP,
I am in Los Angeles


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

J_The_Driver said:


> It says it right in the OP,
> I am in Los Angeles


Damn ur right, I missed that


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

J_The_Driver said:


> Thank you, was planning on using the trunk, but your method might be better


Trunk is great for Pizza, keeps car from smelling like whatever the hell is on the pizza. Bags though, not so great as @J_The_Driver posted.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Somebody esle posted they bring their *own* *stapler*. Brilliant! 
Works great for the bags that never want to stay shut. (Talking to you, Chipotle, any Chinese place, and FiveGuys.)

_Necessary_? HELL NO. Easy to do (takes 3 seconds) & decreases chance of customer complaint? HELL YES!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Delivery means you deliver deliveries while delivering delivered delicacies from deliverers


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Delivery means you deliver deliveries while delivering delivered delicacies from deliverers


I'm sorry -- could you dumb it down for me a little more?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm sorry -- could you dumb it down for me a little more?


Indubitably


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Delivery means you deliver deliveries while delivering delivered delicacies from deliverers


Definitely delightful


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Indubitably


I think it's becoming clear to me now: get thing at place A, take to place B -- no, no, that can't be right . . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

J_The_Driver said:


> Thank you, was planning on using the trunk, but your method might be better


I'd use the trunk because that way any contamination stays there. I use sanitizer after I put the food in my car (no trunk but I use the covered hatchback area) and then again after I deliver it before touching my driver's door handle. I no longer take my insulated bags to the door.

So: Start off with clean hands, get in car, drive to restaurant, pick up food. Put food in car in back. Close it. Now I consider my hands contaminated.

Sanitize hands (I have a small bottle on a carabiner). Get in car. Hopefully my door handle and the steering wheel, cab of the car is clean. FYI I don't touch anything with my body if I can help it. No sitting on chairs waiting, no leaning on a table.

Drive to the customer and get the food out of the car. Close the hatchback. Drop off the food.

Now I'm contaminated again. Sanitize hands, get in car, start over.

My phone is the only fly in the ointment. I check for instructions etc in my car and show it to the restaurant if necessary. If I haven't touched a door or anything it goes back in my pocket. If I have then I sanitize it and read uberpeople while I wait. I try not to touch it again until I'm back in my car, freshly sanitized.

No one is checking off items one by one most times now. I've only ever looked for drinks and requests in the instructions anyway. I don't know what half the shit I deliver is anyway. I've never worried about it in the past so why now? Most places are sealing bags anyway.

Just act as if anything outside the cab of your car has shit on it and act accordingly. Just imagine the food you're delivering is shit and some MAY be on the outside of the bag or the door handle to the restaurant etc. and only handwashing or sanitizer will remove it from you.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I think it's becoming clear to me now: get thing at place A, take to place B -- no, no, that can't be right . . .


Pish posh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Somebody esle posted they bring their *own* *stapler*. Brilliant!
> Works great for the bags that never want to stay shut. (Talking to you, Chipotle, any Chinese place, and FiveGuys.)
> 
> _Necessary_? HELL NO. Easy to do (takes 3 seconds) & decreases chance of customer complaint? HELL YES!


So

You SAMPLE the Food
THEN Seal the Bag !


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Delivery means you deliver deliveries while delivering delivered delicacies from deliverers


I think I have a pain in de liver.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> No one can answer your questions unless they just happen to work in the same location as you. You don't even specify your location in your profile so that's going to be a problem


He said he is from Los Angeles.

Honestly, if you want to know then go on YouTube. There are a lot of people that do it and can help you. Also, with all the jobs eliminated, finding a gig might be a little tough. In my area, East Bay, they are no longer taking drivers.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

I am so damn sexy yo i look so good


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

My advice: Pick things up where it says to pick them up, drop them off where it says to drop them off. Don't be dumb. Doordash seems to pay a bit better than Postmates. That's pretty much all there is to it!


----------

